# Oil Light Stays On JD655



## chs175 (Apr 6, 2012)

Put on a new alternator on JD 655 tractor. I also changed oil and filter. The oil light will not go off now. Afraid to run the tractor until I can determine what is causing this. Anyone had this problem?
Thanks.
CHS175


----------



## Upper5Percent (Jul 29, 2008)

If your oil level is proper then you may have a bad oil pressure sensor.



Did you disconnect your battery while you replaced the alternator?


----------

